# Greetings All



## Tabris (Aug 27, 2007)

G'day everyone, 
I only found this site a few weeks ago because of another forum I was apart of, but THAT forum always pointed to this one on threads and posts so here I am, I've been reading posts and threads for awhile before it strike me that I was not a member of the forum and I was shocked 

So A little about myself, I'm living in Australia, I've studied a few Different styles of Martial arts, including Ninjutsu, Wing Chung, Snake, White Crane and even some Judo. I hope I can become a worthy member of this Forum.

Once again, G'day!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 27, 2007)

welcome to the forum

may I ask what white crane yo studied and where


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Shouldn't take too much searching in the forums to figure out why things point here.


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Use the search option for topics of past threads....


----------



## cubankenpo (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy 
U can lern a lot about some subjects


----------



## stickarts (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Tabris.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 27, 2007)

greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT.  Always nice to here from another Aussie.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 27, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT & I hope you enjoy the boards!


----------



## MJS (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome To Martial Talk


----------



## donna (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Great to see a fellow Aussie


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

